
How Colleges Flunk Mental Health - scotch_drinker
http://mag.newsweek.com/2014/02/07/colleges-flunk-mental-health.html
======
joesmo
I think it's obvious from these stories that students are punished for
revealing their mental health problems. Whether this is for liability reasons,
image reasons, or something else on behalf of the colleges is really
irrelevant. The reality is that this is how our society treats those who are
sick. In the wider society, most of these students would likely be
incarcerated or committed and deprived of basic rights. In that, sense some of
the consequences they face are much lighter than what they would face out in
society.

'He wishes he had never gone to the health center for help that night; as it
turned out, the pills he took just made him sleepy and all he needed was an
electrolyte infusion. "I tell all my friends to avoid that place like the
plague." he says.'

Essentially what Dan found out the hard way is pretty much the only way to
avoid being punished for one's illness: keep it secret. Quite sad, indeed.

~~~
rjzzleep
people are almost always punished for mental problems. once you're inside the
system i don't think you can ever get out. i would never recommend anyone
voluntarily put themselves into that position.

what's that you say what about your depression? why don't we start looking for
the causes of societies mental health problems, instead of paying for remedies

------
yummyfajitas
I don't blame colleges for this.

[http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/story?section=news/local&id=6259...](http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/story?section=news/local&id=6259518)

[http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2009/12/7/edwards-john-
sui...](http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2009/12/7/edwards-john-suicide-
bear/)

[http://www.insidehighered.com/news/2006/08/24/suicide](http://www.insidehighered.com/news/2006/08/24/suicide)

[http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/college_guide/blog/a_suicid...](http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/college_guide/blog/a_suicide_lawsuit_for_cornell.php)

Similarly, if the legal system started allowing people with bad eyesight to
sue car manufacturers over traffic accidents, I wouldn't blame car
manufacturers for refusing to sell to people with glasses.

~~~
bkoa
Did you read those articles? The first one is bringing the suit alleging that
the college didn't investigate a rape allegation, and the second one alleges
the medical system failed by prescribing a dangerous combination of medicines.
The third was settled for a very small amount, only slightly more than a year
of tuition at private schools. And the last one was fairly absurd and
unreasonable and was almost certainly dismissed. So I don't think your
argument or analogy really works to support your argument that colleges have
to fear losing millions in lawsuits to parents of unstable kids.

~~~
yummyfajitas
The first one is a lawsuit against a college for referring a crime victim to
the police. That's exactly the reason I'd avoid high-risk students - colleges
are already being sued for not doing the job of other industries (police work,
medical system, etc). Why bring on a student at high risk of needing special
help from other industries?

The risk is not just losing millions, but also bad publicity and legal costs.
Big organizations are extremely risk averse.

------
pasbesoin
Not just mental health. They're flunking physical health, in my experience.

Simple health events go un or poorly treated. The problem cascades into a
personal crisis for the student.

But, continuing to staff that health center was taking something like 0.01 %
of the budget.

Many of these residential kids are, inconsistent RA's and whatnot aside, "on
their own" for the first time. Schools need to lower the hurdles to seeking
and receiving prompt and proper medical care.

------
peterhunt
I saw this first hand my senior year of college:
[http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/education/2010-03-16-IHE...](http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/education/2010-03-16-IHE-
cornell-suicides-16_ST_N.htm)

There are of course many factors in play here. However one thing I noticed in
my time there was that academic advising (which classes to take, how to
satisfy requirements and achieve your goals) was exceedingly bad. I've heard
similar complaints from students at similar schools (big pressure-cooker
universities). When students started throwing themselves off of bridges, the
university put up nets, fences, and security guards but didn't re-examine its
academic advising.

Many of my friends had to stay an extra year or dropped out which I think
could have been avoided with better advising. In fact, I had to change my
undergraduate major due to my advisor, my parents and I misunderstanding the
major requirements.

Many (all?) institutions have professors serving as advisors to the students.
I don't actually think that professors serve as great advocates for students
since the goals and priorities of students and of professors are not always
aligned. Instead, it'd be great to see some non-faculty advisors who
specialize in advocating for the student and understanding all of the fine
print.

I'm not sure if academic advising is the biggest problem, but I do think it is
a factor and is directly actionable.

------
DanAndersen
As someone who's planning to return to school as a grad student this fall,
this article is very unsettling. I've never seen a therapist or sought the
help of mental health professionals in the past, and while I've had periods of
time where I felt some symptoms of depression I don't know if it was
comparable to any of these experiences described. However, I know that
graduate school is a high-stress environment for anyone, and I'm concerned at
the notion that any potential issues I might end up having in the future could
have such consequences were I to seek help or therapy.

If anyone here has experience in such matters, what should I know to be able
to get any help or therapy that's needed, without risking this sort of
punishment for something out of one's control? Is the solution to only seek
non-student-health sources of mental health treatment, ones that in some way
can't report back?

~~~
therobot24
I asked a few questions relating to depression at our health center and felt
like i was being interrogated by the doctor there. The worst part of it was
that I had the feeling that no matter what I said his mind was already made
up. I wasn't committed or ejected from school or anything, but I definitely
don't want to bring it up again at my health center. There's a counseling
center here as well, but after my experience at the health center I don't have
the motivation to check it out.

I ended up going outside the school and am happy with my choice. This is
anecdotal, but you might want to do the same.

------
marvin
Both this story and the one a few weeks ago about similar problems at Yale,
just stun me by showing how these universities do everything _absolutely
wrong_ to create an environment where people with mild mental health issues
can get better and at the same time get useful work done. What is needed is
acceptance, _correct treatment_ , flexibility in workload, support from
friends and administration.

Mental health is not an "us and them" issue. A remarkably high percentage of
the population suffers from mild anxiety or depression at one point or other.
And even more serious conditions are very rarely a threat to anyone but the
patient. I'm just glad I don't have to go to any of the schools mentioned in
this story.

------
habosa
I am a UPenn student and this is a very timely article. Since the start of
January we have had 2 student suicides, one drug related death, and another
student death that was totally out of nowhere but still in the same time
window. It has left a real black cloud over campus, and there is a tension
about whether there will be another incident before the end of the year.

I have not personally needed to seek counseling or any sort of mental health
care from the University, but I have not been told any encouraging stories
about what I'd get if I needed it. I am in no way saying that the school takes
any of the blame for the recent tragedies, but I am worried there is not
enough done to prevent the next one.

------
chris_wot
The biggest issue is that this will mean that people who need help will likely
now not seek it at all, for fear that the college will eject them from campus!

Ironically, these colleges are where you study to be a psychiatrist.

------
gms
America in general flunks mental health.

------
alexjgriffith
The purpose of university is to weed out the mentally weak and the
incompetent. I don't grasp how they kick this kid out of school but provide
lighter course loads to problem students. Should it not be the other way
around, help the suicidal and remove the loafers?

~~~
Gomer1800
"The purpose of university is to weed out the mentally weak and the
incompetent." What universe do you live in? The purpose of universities is to
educate the populace and to improve all aspects of society by providing an
environment for academics to pool their collective talents for research while
educating future generations of professionals.

